# Carrera GO sets (and Mattel Highway 35) at Tuesday Morning



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

If you're into 1/43 stuff and you have a Tuesday Morning store near you, check out the toy section. I was in there today and they had Carrera GO Mini Cooper sets for 40 bucks. According to the sticker, the original price was 80.

I actually bought a Mattel/Tyco Highway 35 set there... the one with the blue and orange track and the Nomad and Twin Mill. They've been there for 30 bucks forever, but I was biding my time and it paid off... they finally hit the clearance rack for 30 percent off that. Not bad for 21 bucks... the bodies are cool-looking, even though the chassis are oddballs with 2 guide pins, and the Twin Mill has lousy split-axle independent fronts... AND there's some banked curve track and 15" straights in there if you can deal with blue and orange...

--rick


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

holy crap, cool find, you got a PM


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Cool...
There is one near me but it seems like it is never open...
Scott


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

I ent to 1 of these stores today, no Artin sets & those Tyco sets are UGLY...no wonder they're clearanced.

On the Artin sets, what's the difference between 1/43 & 1/32?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

car guy said:


> On the Artin sets, what's the difference between 1/43 & 1/32?


Size, 1/43 scale is a little smaller than 1/32. 
:thumbsup: rr


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

carrera GO is, IMHO, superior to Artin's 1/43rd stuff.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I agree, they're ugly... but I had to have one anyway... 

BTW, Sethndaddy, you're about to get a PM

--rick


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Hey Rick, thanks for the heads up ! Can you post a pic of that "Odd-ball" Tyco/Mattell chassis ?

Thanks, Chet


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Ok --rick.
It's all your fault...
I picked up one of those Carrera Go Mini sets.
(Wanna race?)
The only problem is I also saw those Mattel sets there...
The picture of the orange track has burned itself into my brain.....  
(Turn it off! MY EYES!!! It Burns!!!)
And on a sane note...
If you are going to the Essex slot show you need to stop in at Hiram's in Westminster on your way home....
I should be up there after I get off work..
Scott


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Orange Track*

I know, Scott. What were those Mattel guys thinking? Loud orange may work for Hot Wheels track, but slotcar track? Were there a group of HW R&D guys smoking sone fatties while trying to come up with ideas :dude: :freak: ? Mattel really didn't put serious effort in the slotcar end, and that's a real shame.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

When is the Essex show? Why am I always out of the loop? dangit dangit dangit...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

red73mustang said:


> Hey Rick, thanks for the heads up ! Can you post a pic of that "Odd-ball" Tyco/Mattell chassis ?
> 
> Thanks, Chet


 Ask and ye shall receive...




























These are pics of the Twin Mill chassis. Notice: 1. the independent fronts that remind me of old G-Plus, 2. the way the front guide pin is set waaay back behind the pickups, and 3. the rear guide pin. I compared this with a "normal" 440X2, and the front pin appears to be the exact same length, and the wheels appear to be the exact same diameter, but for some reason, the fron wheels don't quite touch the track. I don't get it. I didn't post a pic of the Nomad chassis because it looks just like a normal 440X2 pan chassis with a rear guide pin.

Oh, and Scott, I checked the Bud's HO site for that date... I can't make it this Saturday. Dangit dangit dangit again.

I may be forced to get one of those GO sets. I wonder if they'll make it to the clearance shelf too. This would be a bad thing. I have no more room in the basement. My wife will kill me if I start branching out from HO. (resistance is futile... resistance is futile... resistance is futile...)

--rick


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Park- 
That chassis looks like its got them freaky "tall step" pickup shoes. I wonder if standard step ones would let the front tires touch the track and still have some travel?
Just an idea.
Circle Track DAC


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Interesting...
Mattel can come up with new molds & chassis designs but could not come out with a slot set that was just some sort of standard race cars...
Strange...
Scott


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Thanks Rick, very intersting...Why would Matell invest $ to make new tooling for an H.O. slot car chassis and then drop the product line ...unless they were planning on bring it back....? To be continued !


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Went there at lunch time...SKUNKED !!!!!, NO Carrera, No Mattel, just some "Motorific" cr&p ! (Not the 60's Motorific) Store looks new, maybe not all the way set up yet, oh well, got another one near my house 18 mins away to check on the weekend Thanks


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*Bait and switch!*

Hmmm looks like Mattel is actually exhausting old stock. That’s no new chassis. What a joke. That chassis is from the Jeremey McGrath motocross set and goes under the wacky motocross motorcycles. The large gap in the front is to clear the front tire of the bike, that’s why it has independent front wheels and the set back pin. Also why there is a rear pin. I believe that since they stopped making the “Indy” narrow 440X2 Tyco chassis years ago, this chassis was the only way to sell the Twin Mill. That should verify the age old question of whether the molds still exist for the Tyco Indy chassis. :drunk: 

It also incorporates the “short cut” back bulkhead where (for some reason) they removed the tabs under the traction magnets. This appeared in the X3 imports also. The traction magnets are looser in the chassis now and will actually drop crooked and drag on the track. Can’t imagine why they did that.  

Here is a picture from an early Motocross set. The bikes are prototypes and differ from the real production pieces. You can see they even prototyped Monster Trucks to go on this chassis platform also but they never made those.










When I first got that Motocross set I was curious about how well you could modify that chassis for racing. The independent front end is cool. If you dropped in an older rear bulkhead you may be able to build up the chassis, but the rear pin deal has to go!

Dumb Mattel stuff:
Actually Tyco started some of the more korny stuff before they were acquired by Mattel, like dinosaur sets, "G" movie themes and Power Rangers. Mattel did some cool stuff in the beginning like creating slot car bodies from popular Hot Wheels cars and making wheels and tires to match. But the orange and blue track (Harry Potter) with the giant "M" is nasty. Some have commented that Mattel improved the connections but ruined the new track with the monster M engraving on every piece.

Tyco slot cars have gone the way of Plymouth and Oldsmobile. Rumors are abound that Mattel is quietly bowing out of the HO slot car line.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I thought mattel/tyco definately was out of slot car production. I heard the last 2 cars they ran were the blue/yellow 40's ford and the light green/purple 57 chevy. And that came from Rob at Budshocars. (I bought the set from him at the last slot show)


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

So why did Mattel buy TYCO in the first place? What was in it for them?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I have this jeremy mcgrath (sp?) motocross set that i got from yard sale a while ago and I would just take the chassis (just like the ones that ParkRNDL was showing in the picture) out and use it with any indy body or i would use buddy clip and put on afx JL roadrunner body and they rule the track.. I would use it and raced it with my friend and they wonder why i win alot and my car didnt fall off much. It's a lot of fun with those chassis that I never had any problems with it. did they ever make it on wide pan chassis? only on narrow chassis? 

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hefer said:


> So why did Mattel buy TYCO in the first place? What was in it for them?


 They have lots of other toys besides slots, no? Novelty R/C stuff comes to mind...

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I think that when Mattel bought the Tyco slotcar line it was lumped in with something else....
But I have no idea what...
You buy something like that because it is cheaper than developing your own...
Mattel attempted to make improvements in the track...
And then when it instantly did not pay off.........
Scott


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Tuesday Morning*

Hi Folks
I was in tuesday morning here in Denton and they still have about 7 sets
of the tyco, I agree ugly track.. lol..but.. if any one is interested in one let me know I can pick it up and get it sent to you...


Cause I"m a nice guy 

Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Dave, You have a PM!!!


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

noddaz said:


> I think that when Mattel bought the Tyco slotcar line it was lumped in with something else....


RC cars?

Mattel was also featured on "The Apprentice" for an RC makeover, remember?


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

The oddball chassis isn't new at all. It was released in 2000 as the power for the Mattel MX motorcycles. The space in front is for the large plastic front wheel. The rear guide pin was supposed to keep the chassis from spinning out when the rear of the bike swung out. It can also be found under the Harry Potter slots.

In fact it is older than that. It is a reworked 4 wheel drive chassis that they toyed with but never used.

Personally I think they are just trying to get rid of stuff they have laying around the warehouse.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

If they want to get rid of more stuff, Package the cars & parts and stop making flavored track. They could put up a clean, simple and fast loading webstore. They would move plenty of product because word would get around fast!


----------



## moses (Dec 9, 2004)

*Tuesday morning stores*

I live in Phoenix and just called one of the stores and they are all closed until July 18 for inventory and will close again in February as told by an employee who actually picked up the phone after the first ring!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

moses said:


> I live in Phoenix and just called one of the stores and they are all closed until July 18 for inventory and will close again in February as told by an employee who actually picked up the phone after the first ring!



Same here in Denton I went in to pick a few sets for guys on the board and found out they are closed till the 18th.. weird and a long time to be closed. makes me wonder if I should of picked all the sets up the other day.. DOH!


Dave


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Colored Track*

What consultant(s) told Mattel that orange and blue track would attract sales? They only people who probably likes it are either Denver Broncos or Florida Gators fans.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Kids like the bright colors." OOOOOOHHH, MOM! I WANT THAT COOL RACE CAR SET!"
It was a shot in the dark.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey guys.. i would be interested in buying those ugly bright orange tracks.. if you have any let me know!! i would like to have straights one only.. 

Thanks
Wes


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey Guys, I actually hauled my lazy butt over to Tuesday morning to check and sure enough I am the only slot head in denton all 7 sets are still there...hmm wonder how long till they go 70% off lol...


Dave

BTW still 30% off 29.99


----------

